
Teach yourself Anything - msurocks
https://medium.com/@msuworld/teach-yourself-anything-83d8a8b2e5b8#.gvt5z1oe5
======
tmaly
check out this older book Thinking as a Science

It had a great approach to learning something new that I think is still valid
today.

